# DA Polishing Pads - whats everyone using?



## The-Patriot (May 3, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Just wondered what DA Polishing PAds everyones using and if there are any you would reccomend or avoid etc!?

Ive used the Sonus SFX pads (1,2,3,& 4) along with the Sonus SFX polishes (1,2 & 3) and had decent results; not brilliant results but i think that was down to me and not having enough time on my hands to do a proper job! lol

Ive just had some Lake Country Hydrotech pads arrive today (Red and Orrange) to use this weekend. The guys at "Clean Your Car" suggested i tried these as an alternative to the Sonus SFX-2 and SFX-3 pads that were currently out of stock.

I thinking about trying the C.Guys Hex Logic pads next!? Whats peoples thoughts on these and are there any others you would reccomend?

Cheers Guys

Chris


----------



## ianfinny (Jan 2, 2013)

Love the hex logic pads i use nothing else nowadays. You use much less polish with them aswell


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I have used the Sonus and Hexlogic but not the Hydrotech pads, the Sonus and Hex pads are good although I would argue the difference in pads is not huge. I would suggest it is more about preference than anything else. 

You spoke about time constraints and this is one area where machine polishing can be tricky, it is not a quick process. Whilst it is nice to have lots of different pads and polishes the key is really working out how to get the best from what you have


----------



## NiallG (May 2, 2013)

Lake Country constant pressure/hydro tech.


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

I have used the Sonus pads with Menzerna polishes - they came in a complete kit with the DAS-6 Pro from CYC.
The only problem I had with the Sonus pads was the backing on the cutting pad delaminated, and I had been monitoring for heat build up, so that wasn't the cause.

Anyway, I now use the CG Hex Logic pads in conjunction with Menzerna for great results.


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

love the hex-logic pads on my DA either with Menz or Scholls


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

I've used Flexipad MF Cutting discs, CG Hexlogic & Lake Country HT pads on my DA.


----------



## phazer (Apr 3, 2011)

Kenny Powers said:


> I have used the Sonus pads with Menzerna polishes - they came in a complete kit with the DAS-6 Pro from CYC.
> The only problem I had with the Sonus pads was the backing on the cutting pad delaminated, and I had been monitoring for heat build up, so that wasn't the cause.
> 
> Anyway, I now use the CG Hex Logic pads in conjunction with Menzerna for great results.


That's my experience too, don't have the same problem with the hex-logics so it's not technique. the Menz pads were even worse on the das pro...


----------



## mgkars (Dec 17, 2011)

HEx logic and the dodo juice fin pads


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

mgkars said:


> HEx logic and the dodo juice fin pads


Oooo ive been looking at the fin pads. Any better/worse than hex?


----------



## NeilA (May 7, 2013)

Serious Performance MF cutting pads
Chemical Guys MF cutting pads
Megs mf polishing pads
Green hexlogic pad
white hexlogic pad
Yellow hexlogic pad
Orange hexlogic pad
Sonus SFX 4 spot pad
sonus SFX 2 spot pad


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

The LC Hydrotech pads are one of the best pads you can get for the DA, they are nice and firm. That's exactly what you need. The 3M pads are complete opposite in comparison, they just don't work because they are so soft. 

I stick to LC pads on the DA, I like the regular flat pads and CCS pads for most things. They will last forever too.

Don't forget MF pads for cutting too. There's nothing better IMO. I got some new Buff And Shine ones on the way from USA to test out too! I've had good success with the Optimum ones and Meguiars ones so far.


----------



## ukshaun (Apr 25, 2013)

Hex logic for me. They always seem to be sold out in most places too so this just goes to show how popular they are.


----------



## Stu_no_1 (May 4, 2011)

I really like the lake country hydro tech pads but they don't last long at all and they start breaking up I've tried menzerna pads but seem to cause a lot of dust and are solid making it harder to wash out but results are good I just prefer the ease of cleaning on the lake country pads


----------



## scrounger (Apr 17, 2008)

Can you use the da microfibre pads with P1?


----------



## Stu_no_1 (May 4, 2011)

Stu_no_1 said:


> I really like the lake country hydro tech pads but they don't last long at all and they start breaking up I've tried menzerna pads but seem to cause a lot of dust and are solid making it harder to wash out but results are good I just prefer the ease of cleaning on the lake country pads


Menzerna pad didn't last long either but might have been the abuse it was given
Polishing a van that had gone completely Matt lol


----------



## McTaggart (Jun 5, 2013)

I got the Menzerna ones in my CYC Das6 pro kit with the Menzerna polishes but have since swapped to the CG Hexlogic ones, better end result IMO.


----------



## TommiL (Jul 29, 2013)

Which pad would you guys prefer for heavy swirls? Hex logic yellow pad or Menzerna wool pad?


----------



## ThatAudioBloke (Sep 10, 2013)

I've recently bought a DAS6 Pro with Meguiars 8207 and 9207 pads. Shall be giving it a go on the weekend providing the weather holds off.

I've lurked here for a while now, but nobody else seems to use them. Any reason behind that?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

TommiL said:


> Which pad would you guys prefer for heavy swirls? Hex logic yellow pad or Menzerna wool pad?


On a DA I really would consider using MF pads before considering wool



ThatAudioBloke said:


> I've recently bought a DAS6 Pro with Meguiars 8207 and 9207 pads. Shall be giving it a go on the weekend providing the weather holds off.
> 
> I've lurked here for a while now, but nobody else seems to use them. Any reason behind that?


The Megs pads are perfectly fine, maybe a bit big but will still do the job


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

lowejackson said:


> On a DA I really would consider using MF pads before considering wool


What about Elite Coolpads. They have very aggressive cut.


----------



## TommiL (Jul 29, 2013)

lowejackson said:


> On a DA I really would consider using MF pads before considering wool


Why, if I may ask?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

sm81 said:


> What about Elite Coolpads. They have very aggressive cut.


Sorry, not used them



TommiL said:


> Why, if I may ask?


The orbit of the DA does not lend itself as well to wool compared to a rotary, I recently found out LC does a wool pad for the DA but that is all I know about it. Wool is aggressive but these days MF pads can do amazing things with hard paint which means for most people there really is little need to reach for a wool pad.


----------



## ww2717 (Jul 9, 2013)

Buff and Shine microfiber and foam pads.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

gone off lake country after the velcro came of my green and wool pad brand new pads used a couple of times,hexlogic are much better imo


----------

